# Antique whiskey from The Frankfort Distillery



## Danoh (Apr 30, 2008)

I am trying to find out any info on this bottle. Any ideas? It is nowhere to be found. Here are some pics. -Dan


----------



## Danoh (Apr 30, 2008)

Here is the back.


----------



## Danoh (Apr 30, 2008)

Here is the bottom. "TM Reg US Pat. Off, Pat. Pending"


----------



## Danoh (Apr 30, 2008)

Closeup of the caution botom front.


----------



## Danoh (Apr 30, 2008)

Closeup of the label on the back.


----------



## Danoh (Apr 30, 2008)

Closeup of the front label.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Apr 30, 2008)

Aint that one of dem Spider bottles? Albeit not the most common, or not one I've seen.


----------



## Danoh (Apr 30, 2008)

John B. Thompson was the President of the Kentucky Distillers' Assosiation Back at the turn of the 20th century. -Dan


----------

